# So I picked up my CAAD9-4 from my LBS today



## allies (Aug 4, 2009)

But I just noticed it says"5" where it should say "4". Simple mistake on Cannondale's part? Is this a collectors item? 

BTW it's in BBQ black.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Weird, maybe they put the wrong decal on it? It does have SRAM, right?


----------



## allies (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah... at first i thought it was etched on or however the logos are, but upon closer look it definitely is a decal. Not that big of a deal then, I guess. And yes, it's SRAM


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah just a sticker. Anyone know how to get the warning sticker near the BB off?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Get the LBS to ask Cannondale for an additional discount. They screwed up.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

allies said:


> But I just noticed it says"5" where it should say "4". Simple mistake on Cannondale's part? Is this a collectors item?
> 
> BTW it's in BBQ black.


This is an interesting dilemma. You have a bike that _is_ a 9-4 but is _labeled_ a 9-5. I am curious to see what folks think about the importance of the label considering that, as far as most people who see your bike out on the road are concerned, you are now riding a 9-5. 

Was Shakespeare right? What's in a name? Will a 9-4, by any other name, smell as sweet?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

djh01 said:


> Yeah just a sticker. Anyone know how to get the warning sticker near the BB off?


Clear coated over sadly. However, the Super6 2 BBQ frames (the black) just have the stuck on. The same color in the Ultimate is under the clearcoat though. weird.



ph0enix said:


> Get the LBS to ask Cannondale for an additional discount. They screwed up.


seriously?

This happens all the time. A lot of the models share colors (Di2 and 1 and the CAAD9 1 and 4) and if they have an excess of frames for one model they'll build the other bike with the different parts. It's that or sit and wait.

Starnut


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

It affects resale value for sure.

To me your bike is now a 9-5 custom, not a 9-4.


----------



## allies (Aug 4, 2009)

How many BBQ Black Anodized CAAD9-5s are one the road? I think I have the only one, which will raise the resale value


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I got my super six frame without sticker is that a problem ?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> This happens all the time. A lot of the models share colors (Di2 and 1 and the CAAD9 1 and 4) and if they have an excess of frames for one model they'll build the other bike with the different parts. It's that or sit and wait.


Yeah, but in this case he got a sticker for a frame that's not even supposed to come in that color. Not quite the same scenario. Just sayin'.

Asad


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> seriously?
> 
> This happens all the time. A lot of the models share colors (Di2 and 1 and the CAAD9 1 and 4) and if they have an excess of frames for one model they'll build the other bike with the different parts. It's that or sit and wait.
> 
> Starnut


If it was me, I probably would have asked the LBS to knock an extra few bucks off the price at time of purchase. Other than that, I wouldn't care about the wrong decal.

It's probably not a collectors item though unless you can prove that you didn't swap components on a lower end model which would be rather difficult.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> It's probably not a collectors item though unless you can prove that you didn't swap components on a lower end model which would be rather difficult.


Well, the color's a dead giveaway. CAAD9-5's aren't available in BBQ.

Asad


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Well, the color's a dead giveaway. CAAD9-5's aren't available in BBQ.
> 
> Asad


Good point!!!  I'd just feel like my CAAD is very special then.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*i got one*

got the caad9 4 frameset in red. If I'd have known the black was annodized I would've gotten it. But it's damn nice anyway. I got a great deal with the frame exchange program. 640 and any old cannondale will do. And anyone who would try to get a discount because of the strange sticker is gross.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

The black it paint as well. It just uses a nice matte finish which looks like anodizing. As for the sticker, it is a vinyl decal to help shops with selling to customers. It can be removed after purchase just like the size decal and patent decal. If the wrong one was on the bike it was purely an accident and not grounds for any kind of discount as others would suggest.


----------

